# St. Pete Beach during christmas



## Catira (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, we will be in Orlando at Saratoga Springs 12/20-12/27. Then my husband has a seminar going on in St. Pete Beach 12/26- 12/30. Never been to this area and was wondering what the weather is like during Winter. Any other info. on area would be appreciated. Have not decided yet if he will attend or just stay the extra week in Orlando area.

How hard should it be to find an exchange with RCI points or through RCI Wyndham?

Thanks..


----------



## Nancy (Aug 16, 2009)

Weather at St Pete Beach will not be much different than weather in Orlando.  Could be shorts weather or could be jacket weather.  We usually come to Florida right after Christmas and you really can't tell what it will be.  I can't tell you about timeshare availability, but would think that would be a busy week.

Nancy


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 16, 2009)

As the other poster said, it depends on the weather. 
Last year, the temps were very pleasant with lows ~60 F and highs ~80 F.
However, if a cold-front pushes thru, you could find lows ~45 and highs ~60.
Typically, the only rain would be a shower associated with a front.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, I used to live just outside of St Pete, moved two years ago.  I can tell you that the weather will not be "just like Orlando".  Coastal is always cooler than inland, and december will be no exception.  Prepare for warm sun and cool wind.  I've been on St Pete Beach in February, the temp was 73degrees, but in the cold wind we were pretty chilly wearing long pants and longsleeve jackets.  By jackets I mean just a throw on thing with a little hood, but believe me I had my hood up.   It is of course much warmer than say, OH though.  Typical weather in Dec is shorts and tees during the day, but bring long sleeve and long pants for the evening.  

I don't know about timeshares in St pete, but if you want a really nice hotel, try the Don Cesar (the pink palace).  Beautiful!  St Pete is suffering tremendously due to the economy right now, as is a good portion of florida.  I used to love to go to "downtown st pete" to walk the stores and go to the coffee shops and restaurants.  Recommended this to a friend who took a long weekend this month with her husband.  She came back to report that many of the stores/restaurants are shut down.  Downtown St pete was like a ghost town.  Still, the beaches are lovely.  Check out The Pier while you are there.  There is a nice dolphin cruise that launches from The Pier (assuming it has not gone out of biz).  It takes you thru some of the inland channels and the dolphins will actually swim right next to the boat.  St Pete has always been one of my favorite places to go.  I hope it is able to make a comeback.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 24, 2009)

also, a very nice mall is just inside of Tampa (maybe 15-20 minutes over the bay bridge from St Pete).  It is called International Plaza.  Fabulous shopping, awesome restaurants.  Citrus plaza is nice too, just off the suncoast hwy.  Don't waste your time at the clearwater mall.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 24, 2009)

*one more thing...*

The most fabulous sunday brunch you will ever have in your life is at Oyster Catchers restaurant at the Grand Hyatt in Tampa.  It is located on Hillsborough Bay, just across from St Pete.  Call for reservations.  The view is beautiful


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 24, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Hi, I used to live just outside of St Pete, moved two years ago.  I can tell you that the weather will not be "just like Orlando".  Coastal is always cooler than inland, and december will be no exception.  Prepare for warm sun and cool wind.  I've been on St Pete Beach in February, the temp was 73degrees, but in the cold wind we were pretty chilly wearing long pants and longsleeve jackets.  By jackets I mean just a throw on thing with a little hood, but believe me I had my hood up.   It is of course much warmer than say, OH though.  Typical weather in Dec is shorts and tees during the day, but bring long sleeve and long pants for the evening.
> 
> I don't know about timeshares in St pete, but if you want a really nice hotel, try the Don Cesar (the pink palace).  Beautiful!  St Pete is suffering tremendously due to the economy right now, as is a good portion of florida.  I used to love to go to "downtown st pete" to walk the stores and go to the coffee shops and restaurants.  Recommended this to a friend who took a long weekend this month with her husband.  She came back to report that many of the stores/restaurants are shut down.  Downtown St pete was like a ghost town.  Still, the beaches are lovely.  Check out The Pier while you are there.  There is a nice dolphin cruise that launches from The Pier (assuming it has not gone out of biz).  It takes you thru some of the inland channels and the dolphins will actually swim right next to the boat.  St Pete has always been one of my favorite places to go.  I hope it is able to make a comeback.



I went to a conference at the Don Cesar years ago. Very nice hotel and not a carbon copy ala the big brands.


----------



## Catira (Aug 24, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> The most fabulous sunday brunch you will ever have in your life is at Oyster Catchers restaurant at the Grand Hyatt in Tampa.  It is located on Hillsborough Bay, just across from St Pete.  Call for reservations.  The view is beautiful



Thank you so much for all the info and advice. I really appreciate it


----------



## mocat (Aug 26, 2009)

*St. Pete is alive and well!*

I have lived in St. Pete continuously for over 35 years and it is not a "ghost town".  It has a thriving downtown with many museums, restaurants, bars and other forms of entertainment, including a baseball team which plays indoors in air conditioned comfort.  Some places, run on tight budgets, have closed because of the economy but they are few in comparison.

In regard to timeshare availability, there are a few older, smaller timeshare facilities on or near the beaches.  You might be able to find one through RCI.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 26, 2009)

mocat said:


> I have lived in St. Pete continuously for over 35 years and it is not a "ghost town".  It has a thriving downtown with many museums, restaurants, bars and other forms of entertainment, including a baseball team which plays indoors in air conditioned comfort.  Some places, run on tight budgets, have closed because of the economy but they are few in comparison.
> 
> In regard to timeshare availability, there are a few older, smaller timeshare facilities on or near the beaches.  You might be able to find one through RCI.




mocat, that is good to know.  Hers was an observation based on where I sent her, which was the area near the pier that, atleast 2 years ago when I lived there, had lots of coffee shops, restaurants and stores.  She said most of them were closed up.   I know parts of florida (west palm beach for one) have been hit hard by the housing market, and then the economic downturn.  Glad to hear st pete is doing well.  It has always been one of my favorite places.


----------



## erm (Aug 27, 2009)

I have stayed at Sand Pebble Resort in Treasure Island both during December and February school vacations and have been very satisfied.  This resort trades through RCI but also has nightly rentals (a minimum stay may apply during the time you plan to go.)  Their rates are not bad and the resort, though older, is small and well run. You can't beat the price for being directly on the sands of the Gulf of Mexico.  I believe you have to call VRI for rental information.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 27, 2009)

Younger dd just started Eckerd College in St. Petersburg this month.  Older dd and I went back with her to get her settled.  I managed to get a 2-bedroom in Indian Shores (about a 25 minute drive from the campus) which worked out great for us.  I saw the Don Cesar (huge and pink,  ).  Before the timeshare trade came through I'd made a reservation at the Sirata, which sounded nice and was less expensive than the Don Cesar.  Also spent one night at the Hampton Inn & Suites downtown, about a block from the water.  Really liked that property.


----------



## wcfr1 (Sep 5, 2009)

A few but not a lot of RCI units and no Nyndham units in area I know of. Lots of Hotels to choose from in the area though. 

What size unit are you looking for. I have a studio on the beach in Treasure Island available.

Let me know.


----------

